# Jampit



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Opened mine this morning..... Oh my word! What a flavour! Undoubtedly the nicest coffee I've made so far.....Well Done Rave! A superb bean.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I opened mine today and I feel like a complete beginner again. Don't get me wrong, beautiful deep espresso, but both shots I pulled sprayed coffee all over the kitchen through the bottomeless pf - hasn't happened to me in ... well ... months and months! Just bad luck - twice? or has Jampit got this tendency? Might even have to dig out the normal pf (if I still have one!!!)


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Pull it slow and tight. In fact very tight, just drips


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Pull it slow and tight. In fact very tight, just drips


Sound about right , but makes it sound like I should have Barry White on in the background too....


----------

